# Samsung P2450 einstellungen von optimalkontrast?



## uss-voyager (6. Januar 2010)

Hallo ich habe den Samsung P2450 als monitor und von den farb/helligkeit/kontrast  einstellungen gefällt mir "optimalkontrast" am besten. die farben sehn einfach besser irgend wie satter aus als wenn ich ihn alleine einstelle. nur das problem ist das der monitor halt immer automatisch heller/dunkler wird bei manchen szenen. zb bei lfd2 gibt es sehr oft sehr dunkle stellen und dann wird der monitor automatisch richtig dunkel so das man kaum noch was sieht. 
ich hätte gerne halt die einstellungen von optimalkontrast von den farben her und so aber halt ohne das er von alleine dunkler wird.
ich krieg es halt einfach nicht hin ihn genau so einzustellen.
und wollte mal fragen ob einer weiss auf was für einstellungen der monitor steht wenn optimalkontrast eingestellt ist? Helligkeit,Kontrast,schärfe,farben,farbtemperatur,gamma.
kennt einer die genauen einstellungen oder weiss wo man das vielleicht nachlesen kann?


----------



## GTStar (6. Januar 2010)

Optimalkontrast heißt dann ja wohl, dass es keine "eine" Einstellung gibt.

Du meinst sicher die Optimaleinstellungen im Desktopbetrieb? Eventuell variieren die aber selbst dann?


----------



## Bruce112 (6. Januar 2010)

du hast doch bestimmt magic colour oder nicht ?

magic Colour auf inteligent 
magic Bright =Benutzer
helligkeit =85 
Kontrast usw macht er dan automatisch bei mir steht er auf 55


----------



## uss-voyager (6. Januar 2010)

ah thx das magic colour war es das hatte ich aus. habs jetzt auf vollständig jetzt sind die farben auch so wie bei optimalkontrast nur ohne das er immer dunkler wird.


----------

